# Another "what did I make or what can I make" question



## dkiggens (May 2, 2015)

I didn't realize I was out of FD until it was time to add it. So I skipped it and added my normal amount of rennet. 15 hours later I have a beautiful, smooth yougurt-y looking stuff. 

Is there sour cream is that or cream cheese or nothing? It tastes nice, not tangy, acidic just smooth milk.


----------



## SolsticeSun (Feb 23, 2013)

forgive me, I make a lot of cheese but does FD stand for flora danica or some other culture?

without culture, I'm honestly not sure what you have. I've seen versions of chevre that are made without rennet but with culture, but I can't right off think of a recipe that has rennet without culture. I think probably what I would do is heat and stir in an acid- like vinegar or citric acid dissolved in water and try to salvage some ricotta (temp around 185) and make something with ricotta. 

Also worth noting that without a culture, the shelf life will probably be really short


----------



## dkiggens (May 2, 2015)

I made chicken food! Oh well, they loved it and I received my flora danica so I'm back on track. Thanks for the response though.


----------



## Lizza4481 (Aug 5, 2015)

Cool


----------

